# Settling in Thailand



## Adrofex

Hello all,


I was wondering about the feasibility of relocating to Thailand. I'm originally from Scotland but have been living in Spain as an English teacher for the last year (and will be here until June 2012 at the earliest). I'm married to a Thai National.

I would like to start up my own English School somewhere in Thailand, not entirely sure where yet, but I'm a bit confused about some of the Visa requirements.

It seems that if I want to live in Thailand I need to:

*1) have an income of 40,000 THB, or have 400,000 THB in the bank* [this isn't a problem]

*2) apply for a short stay 90-day Visa and have that extended to a 1-year Visa*

*3) go to an embassy every 3 months to say "Hello!" and be allowed to stay in the country.
*

Firstly, have I gotten this right?

Secondly, is there a simpler way to settle in Thailand? For example, in the UK my wife and I applied for her visa and were given 2 years 'leave to remain', and are now in the process of getting 'indefinate leave to remain'. Is there anything similar to this in Thailand?

Thirdly, any suggestions (different types of visas, etc.) would be greatly appreciated.

As I said, I'll be in Spain until, at least, next summer. So I've left plenty time to plan! Also, I'm 25, so a Retirement Visa wouldn't work for me 


Thanks in advance for the replies,


Adrian.


----------



## Mitch0909

Hi Adrian,

I believe that if you have a business you are allowed to stay in the Country with a multi visa, and two others person also. To set up a business via a lawyer the charge is approx 30,000 Thai Baht.

I hope that helps, and good luck.

Michelle


----------



## Adrofex

Thanks for the reply, Michelle! ^_^

I'll look into this.


I guess I'm in a bit of a weird situation. My wife comes from a very well-off family, and most of the documentation I've seen seems to believe that I have to support her! And here I thought we were living in the 21st Century...

Would her bank statements be proof enough of having funds in Thailand? Or would the account have to be in my name?

I guess that most immigrants move to Thailand and plan to support their partners, rather than the other way around?


----------



## xtr3mx7

To start your very own business in Thailand, you'll need a capital investment of 2 million baht first and at least 4 Thai employees to sponsor your very own work permit.

Since you are married to a Thai national, you can get a 1 year visa extension based on wedding to a Thai national. Steps to have your visa extended:

1. Get a non Imm O visa based on marriage before you enter the Kingdom.

2. After 2 months of stay in the Kingdom, visit the closest Immigration office to your residence and apply for a 1 year extension.

3. Forms required: 2 x TM7 with 2 photograph size of 4x6cm and with a visa fee of 1,900THB

4. Certified true copy of passport (do a photocopy of your passport and signed each pages)

5. Certified true copy of your immigration slip (do a photocopy of the immigration slip provided to you during your flight to the Kingdom & signed it)

6. Required document to support your application (usually 1 copy is enough, but it depends on the immigration officer in front of you, so prepare a 2 copy)

1. Copy of your wedding certificate (translated into Thai & approved by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Thailand at ChaengWattana if it's in English)

2. Copy of house book, certified by your wife.

3. Copy of wife ID card, certified by your wife.

4. In case of using 400,000 THB in Bank Account, a copy of your updated pass book & a certificate by the bank (both should be on the same date. E.g. your pass book cannot be updated on 12th April and your certificate letter is on 13th April. Both should be on 13th.) You are required to certify the copy of your pass book and to provide original of certificate to the immigration officer. 

In case of 40,000 THB monthly income, a certified copy of your work permit & letter from company certifying your monthly salary is not less than 40,000 THB/month. And if paying tax, Personal Corporation income Tax (PND.1) in latest 3 months and personal income tax for previous year with receipt.

5. A map of your residence, certified by you.

6. At least 4 pictures of you & your wife (taken at your residence, preferably 1 showing you inside your bedroom, 1 in front of your door showing the suite/house n#, 1 in the living room, and the remaining one up to you)

7. Copy of Child birth certificated (Original is translated in Thai) if any.

If you are required to leave the Kingdom, you should get a re-entry permit before leaving, else your 1 year visa will be void.

And you'll just have to report to the nearest Immigration office once every 90 days, the immigration officer will stick a copy of your last report inside your passport, you should show these every time. However, I have heard that you can now report to the Immigration office by post. I have never tried that route as I prefer to go to the office personally.


Cheers and good luck 

EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------



## targetforce

*Bill*

Hi xtr3mx7,

I enjoyed reading your response to the person wanting to move to Thailand with his Thai wife and start an English school.

My situation is a bit different and would appreciate your thoughts as well.

I am 68 and have been married to my Thai wife since 1994. We live in Queensland, Australia and are at present building a home in Thailand not far from Udan Thani (spelling). We expect to have the home finished by January. It is located in my wife's family village. Our plan is to move to Thailand in June, 2012. I am a real estate agent at present. My wife and I will be Opening a restuarant in Town when we arrive which will be our main income. The restaurant will be in my wife's name so that we do not have to mess around with Expat working issues.

Given what you suggested to the other Expat enquiry, what would you say our my best steps to immigrate to Thailand with my Thai wife. I understand about all the paperwork you mentioned and that it will likely be the same for me but givemy age 68, what are the requirements? Am I better to claim retirement or should I indicate that I will be working/operating the restaurant with my wife.

Any info you can provide would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Bill & Chuti


----------



## xtr3mx7

Hi Bill,

Apart from your wish to open a restaurant in Thailand, you are pretty much in same situation as the original poster. The fact is that you are married to a Thai national and you will have to show either a monthly income of 40,000 THB (based on work or some income like pension) or a bank account showing not less than 400,000 THB for your yearly expense.

The other route you can use is the Non Imm O-A retirement visa, but you will have to show an account with no less than 800,000THB for your yearly expense or monthly income of no less than 65,000THB or a combination of both totaling not less than 800,000THB.

To work in your restaurant, the same rules applies, at least 4 Thai employees with a capital investment of 2million baht to sponsor your work permit. Working in your restaurant even if it's in your wife name is considered as illegal. There's an imprisonment for a term not exceeding 5 years or to a fine from 2,000 to 100,000 Baht, or both penalties.

The best route is to go for a non imm O visa based on marriage at the Thai consulate in your country and then extend it once you've reached the 60 days of stay in the Kingdom. 

A personal note:

I strongly recommend Kasikorn Bank for your Thai bank account, they won't even ask for a work permit as most other Thai bank would do. 

I had hard time to open my bank account at Bangkok Bank but when I march down to Kasikorn and request to open a bank account, the staff was friendly and immediately proceed with the paperwork. I would also suggest bringing along your Thai wife, this will help in the procedures as well.

If you do have more than 400,000THB and can depend on other incomes, just open up a fixed deposit account because as an expat, you won't get any interest from your money with a saving account.

Right now I am considering transferring my money to a fixed deposit account at Kasikorn. They are offering a 6-10% per 16 months depending on arrangement with the bank.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## targetforce

*Bill*

Hi xtr3mx7,

Thanks for your quick response. I may have other questions to ask you, do you have a direct email address that I might use? Mine is 

Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## targetforce

*Bill*

Hi xtr3mx7,

Here's a question for you..... Is it possible for me to become a Thai Citizen when my Thai wife and I move to Thailand from Australia?

Bill


----------



## xtr3mx7

targetforce said:


> Hi xtr3mx7,
> 
> Here's a question for you..... Is it possible for me to become a Thai Citizen when my Thai wife and I move to Thailand from Australia?
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,

I've already sent you a mail regarding this but nonetheless, I'm going to share it for others who might wonder on how to get the Thai citizenship. That's just a copy paste from the mail 

As for the Thai citizenship, that’s a very long process. First of all, you will require applying for a permanent residence at the Immigration Office. To apply for a permanent residence, you will have to get prepare and ready for the hurdles.

You are required to go to the Immigration Office and request the appropriate documents, they shall help you with all the paper works requirements:

1.	TM.9 Application for Permanent Residence
2.	Medical certificate as per their official sample issued by a government hospital in the 3 months prior to the application date
3.	Map of your residence & workplace in Thai
4.	Certificate of no criminal record from your country and certified by your embassy (including fingerprint checks)
5.	Personal Information Sheet with detailed information about your family background, knowledge, ability, working experience, special ability, social work, work place, either residence together with you or not.
6.	Pictures of you are required inside & outside of your residence & work place (preferably with your family & co-workers)
7.	Complete resume going back to school
8.	Letter to Immigration from yourself detailing your contribution to Thai society
9.	Documents supporting your contribution to Thai society
10.	Reference letters from senior Thais supporting your good character and application. Obviously, the more senior or well-known, the better. Give your referees a template letter in Thai to make it easier for them.
11.	Membership of charitable organizations (if applicable)
12.	Membership of non-profit organizations, such as chambers of commerce (if applicable)
13.	Certificates or diplomas.
14.	Copies of bank books, certificates of transferring money into Thailand, share certificates, pension records, provident fund records, condo ownership and other assets.
15.	Salary slips for the past 2 years.
16.	If you have a child, you will required to do DNA paternity test

You can start applying once all the requirements are fulfilled and application for permanent residence is about mid-December to last working day of that year. The Immigration Officer will check your documents and if you pass the preliminary, the officer will give you an appointment for your interview and Thai language test in March or April. 

If the test is successful, you will receive an approval letter (may take more than 1 year for approval depending on political stability) with instructions what you will need to get the permanent residence (you will have to do these within 30 days):

1.	Original and copy of passport (certified true copy by you)
2.	Original and copy of the House Registration book of your residence (certified true copy by the owner) and details of the local police station whose jurisdiction it is in. You will be put on this House Registration later.
3.	12 4x6cm photos not more than 3 months old.
4.	Fee of 95,700 baht if the spouse of Thai national or around 195,000 for single. Can be either paid in cash or cashier’s cheque (in Bangkok only). A copy of any cashier's cheque.

After 5 years of permanent residence, you can apply for your Thai Citizenship.

Hope that helps answering your question.

Cheers.


----------



## cnx_bruce

xtr3 - my hat's off to you for taking the time to provide such detailed responses to the questions being posed here. The only thing i would add would be to tell the folks that in thailand there is often a disconnect between what is written in the law books (or the bank policy manual, etc) and what actually happens onthe ground.

For example you mention that Kasikorn Bank didn't ask for a work permit ... but someone going into a different K-Bank on the same day (or even speaking to a different member of staff in the same branch) might well get a different response to you. 

With Immigration Dept offices, different ones also have their own interpretation of the rules ... one example ... a while back the Immigration dept office in Chiang Mai was handing out a colour brochure they had produced that stated that those on non-immgrant 'o' visas needed to have a min. bank balance of 400,000 baht AND a minimum monthly income of 40,000 baht. This was incorrect (though telling them so would NOT be productive)

This is not to say that newbies shouldn't bother to thoroughly research the 'correct' answer to each issue ... just that they may need to subsequently bend and roll with the reality when dealing with the specific people they need to deal with to get things done here.


----------

